# [OT] Am I the only one who is getting excited for Star Wars - Attack of the Clones



## King_Stannis (Mar 8, 2002)

There seems to be a real subdued build-up for this movie. It seems every time it's brought up on the boards here, people immediately start blasting Episode I and saying that George Lucas doesn't know what he's doing anymore. I hear talk of a nebulous "one-week boycott"....

Personally, I am getting a little pumped-up for Episode II.

Am I the only one?


----------



## buzzard (Mar 8, 2002)

Yes. 

Buzzard


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 8, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> Am I the only one? *




Yes.

Yes, you are.


Fanboy.


----------



## Zerovoid (Mar 8, 2002)

I would say that I'm sort of excited, but its never going to be like the hype before Episode 1.  I'll definately go see the movie when it comes out.  Also, I don't think the Star Wars hype machine has sprung into full effect yet.  Maybe after the new trailer this sunday, people will get more excited.  Really though, people are still disillusioned from Episode 1, so reactions will be much more tempered this time around.


----------



## Jezrael (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm actively trying NOT to get pumped up, in much the same way I refused to watch trailers for Fellowship of the Ring. Esp. given the fact that Lucasfilm/Fox doesn't realize that trailers aren't supposed to give away all the good stuff right away.

I don't want to hype myself up so much that I hate the movie no matter what.


----------



## Scarab (Mar 8, 2002)

I'll most likely go see it. But pumped up for it? Nope.


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 8, 2002)

A few years ago (before Ep I), I wouldn't have believed it possible, but I'm generally disinterested. Actually, I find I'm a bit depressed by how little I care.


----------



## NiTessine (Mar 8, 2002)

Well, the trailers were rather disappointing.
I'm going to see it in the theatres, but I doubt it's very good. Maybe it'll surprise me, who knows?
At least a John Williams soundtrack can't be bad. And the light sabre battles in Episode I were pretty cool.
But still, I doubt.


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm filled more with a sense of dread than excitement.  Although people probably won't believe this, I probably wont go and see it at all in the theatres.

I remember pushing my way into a crowded theatre to see The Phantom Menace a few years back.  My disappointment with that movie was complete and crushing.  Everything that I've read so far about the new movie indicates to me that it will be more of the same.

I've decided to save myself the heartbreak and just not see it in the theatres.  When it comes out on video I'll give it a look.  If it actually is an ok movie, then I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Mar 8, 2002)

Personally I'm looking forward to it.  I've loved the trailers so far.  I also enjoyed Episode I.  Yes it was a bit childish, but so were the originals.

This Trilogy is following exactly what Lucas said it would early on.  The first one would show a young Anakins begining.  The second would be a bit of a love story and the last one will be very dark as it shows Anakins consumption by the darkside.


----------



## Methinkus (Mar 8, 2002)

I’m so overwhelmed by how much I don’t care about this movie.  I am in fact a little annoyed that the topic is once again sucking up space on my beloved Messageboards, but that is it.

And of course this is whose fault?  George Lucas.

Of course, I am a sucker and I will still go and see it, but not until a week after its release, ‘cause I have principals baby, yeah!


----------



## CrazyMage (Mar 8, 2002)

No, you are not.


----------



## Corporate Dog (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: [OT] Am I the only one who is getting excited for Star Wars - Attack of the Clones*



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...




And yet I find it's the true fanboys, who were pumped up like meth junkies for Episode I, that came out of it all disillusioned and pissy. 

The angry backlash at Episode I boggles me. For starters, kids, it's just a movie... hardly something to get high blood pressure over. And for the 'Fellowship r00ls! Episode II dr00ls!' crowd, seriously... grow up. It IS possible to like both movies.

Sure, I swallowed all the hype for Episode I, and in the end I WAS a little disappointed. But if you ignore the hype, it's certainly not the HORRIBLE movie that the bandwagon likes to make it out to be. The lightsaber duels, space battles, Gungan ground war, pod race, and political machinations of Palpatine all kick much ass in my book... at the very least, they help to lessen the damage caused by Jar Jar and Jake.

So in summary, I AM looking forward to Episode II. I'm just avoiding all the hype this time around.

Regards,
Corporate Dog


----------



## EOL (Mar 8, 2002)

To all eagerly awaiting Episode II, I have only one thing to say:

Turn from your worship of the false and fallen god, George Lucas, and embrace the True Film Messiah, Peter Jackson!


----------



## Scarab (Mar 8, 2002)

EOL said:
			
		

> *Turn from your worship of the false and fallen god, George Lucas, and embrace the True Film Messiah, Peter Jackson!
> *




Yeah, Bad Taste is the best movie of the millennium.


----------



## King_Stannis (Mar 8, 2002)

here's a few reasons to be somewhat excited for you naysayers:

jango fett (i believe boba fett's father?)

darth tyranus (christopher lee... a.k.a. saruman)


and as for episode I, if you were to take out all of that jar-jar stuff, i thought it was very good movie. heck i thought it was pretty good even with jar-jar. then again, i also though return of the jedi was the best of the original three.

my 3 year old has been watching all of the movies, his favorite is (of course) episode I. but while watching the trilogy i couldn't help but notice how hokey (and great!) some of the dialogue was in the originals. i think many people view those movies with rose colored glasses....the same way gaming is not the same now as it was in the late seventies - early eighties to some.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 8, 2002)

OK, so I am stupid and shallow because I actually enjoyed Episode I. Hell, I cried like a baby seeing TWO jedi fighting lame battle droids(I'm probably going to pass out seeing hundreds of Jedi fighting thousands of clone warriors!). I probably bruised my wife's arm too from squeezing it so hard! Am I a fanboy? Maybe. I read and collect all the Star Wars books and comics that I can afford. Even with Jar jar in Ep I, I still enjoy the movie although I can see where it could have been better with less of him.

In answer to the posed question, no you are not alone. I am VERY pumped to see this movie and will surely see it in the theaters hopefully during the first week. From all I have seen, heard, and read, I think that this movie will make up for all the lost ground that some of you naysayers believe Ep I dropped the ball on. Also for the record, I love both Star Wars AND LotR (and I like Star Trek too, so there!) and I really see no point in the constant battles about which is better. It's all subjectively comparing apples, oranges, and grapefruit to me...different people like different things! Let go of your anger and hate already!


----------



## drothgery (Mar 8, 2002)

Methinkus said:
			
		

> *Of course, I am a sucker and I will still go and see it, but not until a week after its release, ‘cause I have principals baby, yeah!
> *




I'll probably do the same, but not out of any high-minded principles. I just hate crowded theaters.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 8, 2002)

*Ack*

I love lightsabre battles. I love sword fighting. I loved when the two jedis kicked butt of the droids.

I hated that boring Darth Maul fighting the Jedis. That battle was SO BAD. Boring. Hopping around each other and bashing on each others sabre. Nothing else. No real attack, no feint, nothing. 

It can only get better.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 8, 2002)

i liked episode one, it wasn't the best mind you, but i don't get why so many people hated it. there were some real cool parts and even the bad parts weren't all that bad. I bought the dvd as soon as it can out.

i just have a hard time being overly critical of any thing i guess. the movie is what it is, why over analyze it or get up set that it wasn't as good as you wanted it to be.

As far as episode two, i am definatly pumped, the preveiws lok greast so far and i've watched all the making of clips on the web site. I think spider-man is the only movie i'm more exited about right now


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Mar 8, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *....but while watching the trilogy i couldn't help but notice how hokey (and great!) some of the dialogue was in the originals. i think many people view those movies with rose colored glasses....*




I agree completely.  Personally, I never undestood the hype in the first place.  They're fun movies, and interesting from a world building perspective, but the acting and dialogue was nothing to get excited over, even in the first 3 movies.

I'll see the newest release to, but mostly because I think that the newest string of SW movies make an interesting gaming world, and Hasbro is going to release a revised set of rules for the setting.


----------



## Zappo (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: [OT] Am I the only one who is getting excited for Star Wars - Attack of t*

...what Episode II?


Seriously, I agree with Corporate Dog. Every time I hear someone saying that Ep1 is one of the worst movies ever made and that Lucas should be hung by his figgin, I can't help saying that the one saying it must either have an extremely poor cinematographic experience, or suffer from the "disappointed fanboy" syndrome. It wasn't bad, it wasn't even average. Wasn't really good, though. Of course, I feel exactly the same for the D&D movie ('xcept for that one I'd say "wasn't very bad, wasn't even bad, it was average" - pity for the waste of a good title, of course).


----------



## drowdude (Mar 8, 2002)

I enjoyed Episode I, even with Jar-Jar, the ridiculous way in which Darth Maul died, & the horrendous editing (*WHY*??? Why did they cut some of those scenes out? It makes no sense!!!  )

And I am very much looking forward to seeing Episode II.


Although, at this point I am more excited about seeing Blade 2


----------



## Dave G (Mar 8, 2002)

Heck yeah, I'm excited!  There's supposed to be a new trailer debuting (?) Sunday night on Fox TV.  (It's also supposed to be in the new Ice Age movie IIRC)

I can't wait, and I *will* see it opening night.


----------



## fenzer (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: [OT] Am I the only one who is getting excited for Star Wars - Attack of the Clones*



			
				Corporate Dog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And yet I find it's the true fanboys, who were pumped up like meth junkies for Episode I, that came out of it all disillusioned and pissy.
> 
> ...




I agree whole-heartedly.  I have to say I am a little surprised at all the negative feedback.  I for one am looking forward to it with great interest.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Mar 8, 2002)

I too am excited to see Episode II.  Most of these people, who may not actually be morons, but sound like it, did not like the movie because they had too great expectations and did not listen to G. Lucas when he continually talked about a focus on kids.  The movie was made for a younger audience.  And really, was Jar Jar that much more annoying than C3PO?  IMO, NO.


I enjoyed the movie and own the DVD! What do you have to say about that!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm pumped.  While EP1 wasn't nearly as good as the first three it was pretty good.  The lightsaber fight was amazing hopefully they will be as good in  this one.  

I agree on the rose colored glasses part.  If EP4 was put out new today these same people would be ripping the dialoge and other stuff, but because they were so blown away as children when they saw it they make it more than it should be.


----------



## EOL (Mar 8, 2002)

Yeah I liked LoTR:FoTR better than Episode 1 that doesn't mean I didn't enjoy Episode 1 or that it isn't possible to like both movies.  But I think there is a clear difference in vision.  Star Wars was what George Lucas could produce when he was still young, idealistic and unspoiled by the avarice of merchandising.  I think FoTR was very similiar in that respect, Episode 1 clearly was not the work of idealistic innocence but rather a somewhat jaded maturity, IMHO.


----------



## Wild Karrde (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm mega-pumped myself.  I'll be there opening night for the midnight showing.


----------



## xjp (Mar 8, 2002)

If it's good, it's good.   If it sucks, it sucks.  Nothing to get excited yet, just wait and see.


----------



## Florin (Mar 8, 2002)

I can't wait to see it.  I've loved the only trailer I've seen for it so far.  *However*, I am very annoyed to see advertisments for the *trailer*!!!  I wish Lucas would have stayed more low-key this time around.  I just don't want to see the big media-blitz again.


----------



## Jezrael (Mar 8, 2002)

*Quibble*

My only quibbles with the movie were the fact that Lucas chose Jake Lloyd over the other kid (from the DVD casting interviews, don't remeber the name), the other kid was a much better actor shoulda went with him. I totally didn't understand his reasoning behind it. 

The fact that they mechanically messed with Natalie Portman's voice when she was in Queen mode kinda got a WTF from me also, I though she sounded much better with her natural voice (from the trailers) than with the "augmentation"

Oh yeah and poop jokes; I hate poop jokes. 

My biggest "meta-quibble" for the overall Episode I experience, were the trailers. They totally telegraphed things that would have had much better impact had we not known of them, such as the double-bladed lightsaber. Least I think so, YMMV.

Edit: Spelling and some grammar


----------



## Thaumaturge (Mar 8, 2002)

I am totally pumped. 

Star Wars is hokey.  Star Wars is fun.  Long Live Star Wars.

Thaumaturge.


----------



## mmu1 (Mar 8, 2002)

Unrealistic expectations are one thing... George Lucas figuratively holding up the middle finger and saying "My vision! Mine! Me, me, me myself, me! I'm the one and only reason these movies were so great, I'm annoyed at the idea that fans who have waited over 20 years for the next installment  can possibly think I have some sort of obligation to them, and I'll make a freakin' kids movie because I want to make even more money." is another.

Still, what killed it for me wasn't that he chose to do things his way - it's his dime, and his right, bad as the end result was... It was all the interviews in which he sounded completely bored and clueless, and only showed flashes of life wheh talking about some new pointless bit of CGI he was excited to play around with. Kind of like this. http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2001-04-18&res=l


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 8, 2002)

Thaumaturge said:
			
		

> *I am totally pumped.
> 
> Star Wars is hokey.  Star Wars is fun.  Long Live Star Wars.
> 
> *





Right on!  That's exactly what I think.

Bring on the freakin' clones!  And Fett!  And Yoda with a lightsaber!


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf (Mar 8, 2002)

Lucas:  Hey guys, this kiddie-crap-movie idea didn't really work out don't you think?  How about we make a love-story instead?  Those usually sell good.

The Guys: Yes Master Lucas, what a great idea!

Yoda:  Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rashak Mani (Mar 8, 2002)

Episode What ?  Oh you mean the sequel to that star wars thing....  I´m  not excited at all... the trailer was a bust and the actors even worse... 

   IF and only IF the majority of my friends say its VERY GOOD... will I even think about going to the movies... Episode I was a flop for me.... Ep II doesnt promise anything beyond the same stuff.


----------



## Henry (Mar 8, 2002)

I've finally figured it out.

George Lucas has always wanted to do a "Cast of Thousands" movie, a la _Lawrence of Arabia_ or _Captain Blood_. Episode I was his chance to do that. Visually stunning, and nothing more than a child's fairy tale in its core.

Ep II is shaping up to be part "love story," part "cast of thousands" movie also. While some people hate these movies in preference to the small-character driven stories of the first three Star Wars Films, it is just another genre and style of 1940's to 1960's style of movie that George lucas loves. How many people realize that Lucas directly ripped off scads of World War II fighter-pilot movies with the assault on the death star? He even inserted WW II fighter pilot footage of US fighters attacking a Japanese Battleship when Star Wars IV was in post-production, as place fillers!

Ep II is going to contain hundreds of Jedi Fighting a desperate battle with thousands of opposition, and we the fans are going to eat up the scenes.


----------



## maddman75 (Mar 8, 2002)

I love Star Wars - the original three.  Episode I however does not inspire me to watch II or III.  It wasn't bad - it had good effects, exciting battles, but it just felt different.  And the fart jokes are too much.

I'll probably not turn the channel when it comes out on HBO.  But I'm much more interested in LotR, waiting for the next movie, waiting for FotR to come out on DVD.

I just don't care anymore.


----------



## kenjib (Mar 8, 2002)

I thought Episode I was okay.  Not as good as IV-VI but still okay.  The visuals were fantastic, at least.  This second one looks kind of boring though.  Something about the feel of the fight scenes in the trailer looked to have more potential than the Ep I ones (the ep I light saber duels didn't grab me - there was choreography but no drama).  However, the love scene stuff just looks very boring.

Don't get me wrong - I like love stories.  It Happened One Night is one of my favorite movies, and I could name others.  I cry at "chick flicks."  However, this one just doesn't look very interesting.  A love story in outer space is pretty hokey, even if it's well done.  I'd rather just watch a good love story instead.  Judging by the dialog in the trailor, it's not even very well done - just mediocre.  I'd like to see the film but I really don't want to sit through all of the boring stuff.  I don't have an attention span problem either.  I can enjoy slow paced movies just fine.

I don't have any kind of judgemental feelings about it based on expectations of Ep. I, etc.  So far I don't think that any of the "naysayer" criteria fit me very well.  It just honestly didn't look all that interesting to me in the trailer.  I'll probably see it in the theatre though because I like the Star Wars visuals.  The eye candy is darned hard to beat and requires the big screen to fully appreciate.  That plus I'm pretty sure my wife will want to see it.

Just as there are people that slam the movie because it's "another Star Wars movie."  There are also people who anticipate it eagerly just because it's "another Star Wars movie."  I think that it's hard, if not impossible, to look at something like Episode I - or the trailers to Episode II - on it's own merits.  I don't even think that it's all that productive to do so, since it is a series, after all.  If someone doesn't like how a series is headed, that's a perfectly valid complaint for not liking something.  If someone likes something just because it's part of a series they like - that's also a perfectly valid reason.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 8, 2002)

For everyone who claims that Star Wars IV-VI were serious films while Episode I was just a hokey kids movie...







You are obviously correct.


----------



## Ristamar (Mar 8, 2002)

I enjoyed Episode I (it was good, but admittedly, the worst of series thus far), and whether I like it or not, I'm starting to get hyped up for Episode II.  I'm really looking forward to seeing the full trailer this Sunday on Fox.

I've also been following some of the "insider reports" and script reviews (though i've been avoiding most minor spoliers, and all major spoilers).  I gotta say, if you like lots of Star Wars action, it seems like this movie is going to really kick ass.  Some of the scenes I've heard about practically have me drooling just thinking about them.


----------



## WaterRabbit (Mar 8, 2002)

Most everybody I know is totally not interested in seeing Episode II.  If the trailer was the best two minutes of film that they could put together to hype this movie, then it looks totally lame.

The worst character in Episode I was Anakin Skywalker.  Jar Jar was annoying and could have been cut.  However, the total ruination of the film was where Anakin accidentally destroyed the control ship at the end -- give me a friggin break.  Pretty much any time Anakin was on film the movie dragged.  The plot they were trying to develop would have worked much better with an older Anakin version.  The movie was supposed to make us feel that Anakin was "The Chosen One" instead of "The Lame One".

There were good moments in the film, but not many.

Finally, it can be summed up with one word -- "Midi-Chlorians".

I will probably see Episode II -- at a matinee price or when it makes it to the $1.50 theatre/goes to DVD and I can rent it.


----------



## Gizzard (Mar 8, 2002)

I went to the movies last night and caught the EP2 "love story" trailer again.  All of us, who are of course big sci-fi/fantasy fans, sat quietly through it, uninterested, bored even; only cringing when Anakin whines, "Obi-Wan is holding me back!" and "I'm going to be the most powerful Jedi ever!"  After the main feature, our talk turned to the trailers we had seen; the consensus there was that they were all junk.  Dana Carvey dressed as a turtle?  Junk.  Tim Allen in a comedy caper movie?  Probably junk.  Star Wars EP2?  Junk.  As one friend said, "That trailer does not make me want to go see that movie."  

Say what you will about the original Star Wars; for a generation of people that movie had a mythic quality.  A princess, a villian, and a boy who becomes a hero; the core stuff of fantasy.  It never pretended to be high art, but it was good entertainment.  

Episode 1 was not the worst movie ever, it was probably average for that year.  But it doesnt have much of the spark that inspired people to care about Star Wars in the first place.  I think thats the cause of the disillusionment with Lucas; Episode 1 made clear (in a way that even Return of the Jedi could not) that Lucas has changed over the years.  And that most of his original fans dont care for his new work.  

So are we getting pumped for Ep 2?  No, its just another big budget commercial movie plodding steadily towards its summer release date.


----------



## King_Stannis (Mar 8, 2002)

to those of you who are saying you will wait for a week, a month, a year...whatever it may be...i have a request.

please own up to it if you do end up going to see it in the theater.... at regular price...during weeks one and two.

i don't know why, but i have a suspicion that many of the people who are saying that they are gonna wait will not wait at all. 

i have a feeling that this movie is going to sneak up on people and be a very good film. i know that's just conjecture and supposition on my part, but it's no different than the people who are damning a film they've never seen because of:

a) it's trailer, and

b) it's prequel.

i never saw the trailers to star trek II: the wrath of khan, but if people never saw that movie because of the (generally ill-recieved) original star trek motion picture, they would have missed a hell of a movie.

as long as were basing a film off of it's trailer, why don't we just go ahead give the oscar for best picture to "the musketeer". after all, it's trailer rocked, didn't it? too bad the movie sucked, but what does that have to do with it?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 8, 2002)

This just in from a Yahoo! news article 


[Spoilers?]
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


> In addition to the Bad news, the other big buzz of this year's ShoWest--the yearly Las Vegas gathering in which movie-theater owners are wined and dined by the studios trying to hype upcoming releases--was Star Wars: Episode II--Attack of the Clones, with 20th Century Fox unveiling a brand new two-minute trailer for George Lucas' space-opera prequel.
> 
> Producer Rick McCallum introduced the sneak peek to big-time applause from the popcorn set. Instead of the romantic focus and Dark Side intrigue of the painful previous trailer, the new preview showcases the flick's immense battle sequences and a visual style that's supposedly a major departure from the other four films in the series.
> 
> ...




The original article can be found here:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...uot___quot_clones_quot__storm_showest&cid=794


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 8, 2002)

> please own up to it if you do end up going to see it in the theater.... at regular price...during weeks one and two.
> 
> i don't know why, but i have a suspicion that many of the people who are saying that they are gonna wait will not wait at all.




Oh, I'll own up to it alright.  I don't plan on seeing it at all.  But my girlfriend is pressuring me into seeing it (which is strange in itself*), so that may factor in to my decision.  

But I'll definitely let you know if I break down, whatever the reason.


* My girlfriend is not a huge fan of fantasy and science fiction, but she doesn't hate these genres either.  In fact, she's starting to develop a taste for such things.  However, she IS a huge fan of silly romances and boy bands.  I can't help but think this love of hers has something to do with her desire to see Ep. II....


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 8, 2002)

I've read through most of this thread, and can't seem to find an argument strong enough to convince me not to see the movie on the first day.   

I like the trailers, I like the choice of actors, and I even like the goofy name.  

Let's hope this one is a good one, and that it sets up a truly great Episode III.


----------



## Duncan Idaho (Mar 8, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm VERY excited about it. Though a little sad. Once it's over there's only ep. 3 :-(


----------



## King_Stannis (Mar 8, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, I'll own up to it alright.  I don't plan on seeing it at all.  But my girlfriend is pressuring me into seeing it (which is strange in itself*), so that may factor in to my decision.
> 
> ...




alright, wolffy, you've been beating your drum pretty consistently - so i have a pretty good feeling your gonna stick to your guns. 

i just happen to think you're going to be the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 8, 2002)

> i just happen to think you're going to be the exception, not the rule.




And I very well may see it.  The pull is certainly there.  No matter how cynical I try to be about things, I guess I'm just too optimistic at heart.  I always harbor this suspicion that the movie might actually be good, no matter what reservations I have.

I have no doubts, however, that the movie will make loads of money.  That's a no brainer.


----------



## Lothaire (Mar 9, 2002)

I'm going to go see the movie, probably during opening weekend as well.

I'm not really looking foward to Episode 2, its just another movie.

The movie I am excited about is Minority Report, since it is based off a Phillip K. Dick story.

But I'm not going to get my hopes up. If its a good movie then I will be pleasently surprised. However I am probably going to go in to the theater treating it the way I treat nearly every other film, its a fun thing to do on the weekend to relax a bit.


----------



## ForceUser (Mar 9, 2002)

I'll go see it. But after the disappointment of Ep I, I refuse to believe the hype. 

I'm much more excited about Spider-Man, anyway


----------



## JDeMobray (Mar 9, 2002)

I'm going to see Resident Evil on opening weekend.

I'm going to see Spider Man on opening day.

I'm going to see Episode II . . . ehh when I get around to it.  

Star Wars just doesn't give me the mature, adult drama quotient that I need from movies any more.  . . . Or the zombies.  . . .  Unless you count the fans.


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 9, 2002)

I'm probably going to see it on opening day, but I'm not really hyped about it.  Ep.I was a turkey, with only a few redeeming features (cool fight choreography, some good music, some stunning scenery, and Palpatine).

Judging by the trailers Ep.II probably won't be much better.  The dialogue and acting is just too painfully bad, and much of the CGI is over the top and cheezy.

No doubt the lightsaber fight choreography will be spectacular, but that's really the only part of the movie I'm really looking forward to.

The movie I'm *truly* hyped to see is The Two Towers.  LotR:FotR was an incredible movie, which by comparison really shows just how *bad* TPM was.

I stand by my earlier comparison:  "Of course, if Lucas had done LotR, it would have been a poorly-acted, badly written piece of tripe filled with over the top, pointless special effects that aren't a tenth as effective as the subtle fx in the Jackson movie, Gollum would have been transformed into a vehicle for poop jokes and bad accents, and Boromir's character would have been removed in favor of a computer generated rabbit-man."


----------



## RiggsWolfe (Mar 9, 2002)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> *I stand by my earlier comparison:  "Of course, if Lucas had done LotR, it would have been a poorly-acted, badly written piece of tripe filled with over the top, pointless special effects that aren't a tenth as effective as the subtle fx in the Jackson movie, Gollum would have been transformed into a vehicle for poop jokes and bad accents, and Boromir's character would have been removed in favor of a computer generated rabbit-man." *




Well, all I can say about this, is the poorly written doesn't apply, LoTR was pre-written so to speak. As for subtle fx in FoTR did you miss Galadriel making like a strobe light? The eye of sauron practically slamming itself into Frodo's forehead anytime the ring was on, and any other very unsubtle moments?

I loved FoTR, but the special effects were far from subtle.

As for Ep2. I get better feelings the more I see.

As for Ep1. I don't think it was that bad. I'd even say it's better than RoTJ. Though not as good as ANH or ESB. I said it once, I'll say it again, alot of the EP1 bashing is of the "Me too" sort.


----------



## Forlorn (Mar 9, 2002)

You know, I find it funny that people are always saying that those of us who say we dont like Episode 1 are just jumping on the "Me too" train.  Im sorry, the movie was bad.  For a look at why it was bad, let us turn our sight to a bit of commentary from the Esteemed Monte Cooke: http://pub58.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm15.showMessage?topicID=263.topic

Monte basically sums up a number of reasons why the movie was a let down, and there are several other very good reasons brought up in that thread.

Personally I think two things have happened that affect Mr. Lucas' movie making.  One: He had his daughter.  If you watched the A&E special on him, he states that just seconds after she was born his focus shifted from making movies to her.  While this is in itself not a bad thing, it explains ALOT: Ewoks, Greedo shooting first, Episode 1.

But then even more then that someone somewhere brought up the point that you should make movies about what you know.  Episodes 4-6 are about a story that George KNOWS.  It is part of him and a labor of love.  It shows.  But what has George done since then?  Lots of meetings apparently.  Go watch Episode 1 again and count the number of scenes that are just groups of people meeting other groups of people and them all sitting around talking about it.  For an action/adventure space fantasy movie Episode 1 sure had alot of Woody Allenesque talking head scenes.

Oh and for those of you who think that Star Wars 4-6 were just movies.  Go back and watch the incredibly large number of movies and TV from the 80's and even 90's that reference Star Wars in some way.  I think you'll be surprised how often it shows up.  Will this happen with Episodes 1-3?  Based on what we have so far, I think not.


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 9, 2002)

> As for Ep1. I don't think it was that bad. I'd even say it's better than RoTJ. Though not as good as ANH or ESB. I said it once, I'll say it again, alot of the EP1 bashing is of the "Me too" sort.




Look me up in 30 years, and we'll see exactly how well Episode I has stood the test of time (the only real test of whether a movie is "good" or not).  

Will it be showing on American Movie Classics, or will it be the focus of an episode of Mystery Science Theatre 6000?

I know which of these scenarios I'm laying MY money on....

"Yippee!"


----------



## Darklone (Mar 9, 2002)

*Agreed wolfy*

My money is on that reaction in 30 years:

Episode what???? We are talking about movies here, are you sure there is one called that way? Starwars? That's a trilogy.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 9, 2002)

RiggsWolfe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I said it once, I'll say it again, alot of the EP1 bashing is of the "Me too" sort. *




I love generalizations of this sort.

They make me feel all warm and fuzzy. 

I have found a way to watch Phantom Menace that doesn't make my skin itch.   A little thing called the Phantom Edit.

Some genius took the orginal movie and deleted certain scenes (not all Jar Jar scenes but some of the more inane ones - also some dialogue between Anakin and Amedala (sp?)).

This had the effect of tightening the movies pacing and kept Anakin as a much 'darker' figure - some intense looks where he (now) doesn't ruin it by saying some flippant piece of dialogue.

If you can find The Phantom Edit on Kazaa or Morpheus I would recommend downloading it (its huge and usually divided into 2 sections) - the picture quality isn't the best (I think the guys used a VHS tape) but it is more than watchable.  I would pay to have Phantom Edit on DVD.  I wouldn't go see Phantom Menace at the jumbo theater for free.

As far as Attack of the Clones I will go see it when it arrives at the second run theater here in town (mainly because I'm cheap but also I don't really have the enthusiasm for this one that i did for all the others - I do _hope_ Lucas can surprise me and deliver some of that magic again - the Boba Fett and Jedi scenes shown briefly in the previous trailer do give me some hope for it).

Oh and King Stannis - if it does mean that much to you I will let everyone know if I do go see it in the first 2 weeks - seeing as how no one I know is very pumped about this movie that would probably mean I'd go alone however


----------



## Welverin (Mar 9, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *I enjoyed Episode I, even with Jar-Jar, the ridiculous way in which Darth Maul died, & the horrendous editing (*WHY*??? Why did they cut some of those scenes out? It makes no sense!!!  )*




Because a movie is supposed to be two hours long, any longer and scenes have to be cut.


----------



## King_Stannis (Mar 9, 2002)

Forlorn said:
			
		

> *You know, I find it funny that people are always saying that those of us who say we dont like Episode 1 are just jumping on the "Me too" train.  Im sorry, the movie was bad.  For a look at why it was bad, let us turn our sight to a bit of commentary from the Esteemed Monte Cooke: http://pub58.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm15.showMessage?topicID=263.topic
> 
> Monte basically sums up a number of reasons why the movie was a let down, and there are several other very good reasons brought up in that thread...*




look, i don't think anyone should be labelling anyone as "fanboys" or "me-too's". everyone should respect each others opinions and take them at face value.

having said that, nobody has given me a good reason why attack of the clones will be a bad movie. again, prequels and 30 second trailers are nothing to base an opinon on.

as for monte....i love his work...in the RPG field. last i checked he was an award winning game designer, not a pulitzer prize winning film critic. his opinions are just as valid as mine - no more and no less. every point monte brings up can be refuted by people whose tastes are different. i must say, though, the level of vitriol aimed at phantom menace is surprising at times. again, i think the movie suffers from an unfair comparison to the trilogy.


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 9, 2002)

RiggsWolfe said:
			
		

> *Well, all I can say about this, is the poorly written doesn't apply, LoTR was pre-written so to speak. As for subtle fx in FoTR did you miss Galadriel making like a strobe light? The eye of sauron practically slamming itself into Frodo's forehead anytime the ring was on, and any other very unsubtle moments?
> 
> I loved FoTR, but the special effects were far from subtle.
> *



Some of them were not subtle.  Some of them had to be.

The Galadrial scene was far too over the top though, you're right.  It would have been far more effective to have used something like the scene near the beginning where the shadows deepen around Gandalf as he gains a subtle aura of power, to intimidate Bilbo into leaving the ring.  

Most of the FX weren't explicitly noticable, because it altered the scene to make an effect.  Lucas hasn't learned how to do that yet.  

Perhaps "subtle" isn't quite the right word for the FX in LotR.  "Artful" is better.  The FX in LotR was used artfully, not gratuitously.  Lucas likes to throw in tons of FX that has no purpose other than to clutter the screen.  FX for FX's sake.  LotR used FX to further the plot and create atmosphere, and did so utterly beautifully.  Compare the scene in Moria with the Balrog's fire shining through the pillars before it is seen, or the scene on Weathertop, to anything in TPM or for that matter, anything in the trailers for Ep.II.  The former were beautiful and powerful, while the best that can be said about the latter is that they were techically impressive.  There's a reason why the Matrix won the Oscar for Best Special Effects instead of TPM.


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 9, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *Because a movie is supposed to be two hours long, any longer and scenes have to be cut. *



So cutting interesting and dramatic scenes is better than cutting any of the innumerable pointless and dull scenes that clutter the theatrical release of TPM?


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 9, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *having said that, nobody has given me a good reason why attack of the clones will be a bad movie. again, prequels and 30 second trailers are nothing to base an opinon on.*



Why not?  Certainly you can't discern with 100% accuracy what a movie will be like from trailers and the director's past performance, but you can make a good estimate.  Lucas' past few directorial and writing efforts have been awful, with TPM, the special editions, and RotJ following a definite trend.  Just from those I wouldn't make a judgement on Ep.II, since a man can change and improve, but if you look at the Ep.II trailers, with their churningly bad dialogue, overabundance of needless special effects, and bad acting, you'll notice that the trend hasn't improved at all.

Trailers are supposed to showcase the movie, to show how great it is and entice people to want to see it.  When a trailer not only doesn't look appealing, but has several embarassingly bad scenes in it, it doesn't bode well for the movie as a whole.  There have been movies in the past that were great movies hindered by bad trailers, such as the Sixth Sense, but they have been few and far between, and it's unlikely that Ep.II will be one, judging by Lucas' past performance.



> *i think the movie suffers from an unfair comparison to the trilogy. *



How right you are.  If it wasn't "star wars" we would have only expected a bad summer blockbuster flick, not something good and enduring.  We would have watched it, gawked at the good parts and cringed at the bad parts.  Afterward we would have maybe talked with out friends about it, ooing and ahhing over the fight scene and making bad jokes about the movie's bad qualities, and then promptly forgotten about it.  We certainly wouldn't be having conversations about it now.  Who still complains about Armageddeon or Final Fantasy? No one, becuase we've forgotten about them like the throw-away movies they were.

If only it were so easy to forget about Ep.I.  If only it were just a random sci-fi flick, not carrying the name of a series of movies so good that they shaped a generation.


----------

